# Ko Dan Ja Belts/Double Stripes/Panel Belts



## Ryun Ma (Feb 19, 2015)

Does anyone know where the TSD senior level master belts with two red stripes running through the black/midnight blue belt came from? I heard rumor once that it was KJN JC Shin who started getting them circulated and clearly it has moved to other organizations. Also, if we are going to break one of the few legitimate traditions that TSD has, I find it kind of funny that CJN CS Kim wears/has worn the double red stripe belt, yet keeps the tradition of the midnight blue belt over black belts running...I don't know that just stuck out as odd to me.

Also...keeping on the topic of different belts and KJN Shin, what's up with the panel belts for 8th&9th dan? Does anyone know the reason and/or philosophy behind that?

I'm not bashing anyone, just legitimately curious where these new belts came from. The double red stripe thing has become quite popular.


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Mar 13, 2015)

Ryun Ma said:


> Does anyone know where the TSD senior level master belts with two red stripes running through the black/midnight blue belt came from? I heard rumor once that it was KJN JC Shin who started getting them circulated and clearly it has moved to other organizations. Also, if we are going to break one of the few legitimate traditions that TSD has, I find it kind of funny that CJN CS Kim wears/has worn the double red stripe belt, yet keeps the tradition of the midnight blue belt over black belts running...I don't know that just stuck out as odd to me.
> 
> Also...keeping on the topic of different belts and KJN Shin, what's up with the panel belts for 8th&9th dan? Does anyone know the reason and/or philosophy behind that?
> 
> I'm not bashing anyone, just legitimately curious where these new belts came from. The double red stripe thing has become quite popular.



I don't know about the striped belts, but I believe that the original colored belts = ranks came from judo, in the late 19th Century and modified since. In Judo, the higher Dan ranks wear the red/white paneled belt on formal occasions, although they may train in a simple black belt. (In fact, I seem to remember when I first started in Judo as a young guy, for a high rnaking judoka to wear his/her red & white belt in the dojo was considered the equivalent of unseemly bragging, and was very uncommon.) I assume GM Shin chose the old fashioned red & white panels for the higher ranking Dans in WTSDA for this reason, that is, to follow long standing tradition. Or maybe it was just because they are already easily available....<kidding><I think>


----------



## Drose427 (Mar 13, 2015)

while we do things differently than what youre describing, in my experience schools use the 2-3 stripe system to indicate the months between quarterly tests.

I.e. a stripe a month and on the month of test you get the new belt.

As for who and when? I have no clue

My association uses one stripe. U.e. test for green belt? Next test is for your brown tip, then brown belt, etc.

The dang just get a new white stripe indicating their rank


----------

